

4 ways to avoid a Rick Perry meltdown during a presentation - cartnicnc
http://www.inc.com/articles/201111/4-ways-to-avoid-rick-perry-presentation-meltdown.html

======
sixtofour
Maybe they forgot step 0 in Perry's case: have an actual plan that you're
actually working on, rather than speaking from memorized bullet points.

